# Broken or bent arrow shafts wanted



## huntingmaniac45 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi guys, I make ice fishing rods out of arrow shafts. What I am looking for are broke or bent aluminum arrow shafts that are no longer good for bowhunting. So if you have or no of anyone who may have some that they are just going to throw away, please let me know. I live in the easpointe area. Thanks.


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

Interesting... Post some pics of one, you have peaked my curiousity.


----------



## fishnpbr (Dec 2, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## huntingmaniac45 (Nov 22, 2005)

I will contact you PBR that would be great! I will post a pic as soon as I can. Thanks.


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

I know I have some (no clue how many at this time as I haven't open my bow case since Nov....too much travel to shoot)

I'll PM you once I look this week


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

I have about 6 xx78 super slams @ 26in. (I was shooting an over draw). There still in perfect condition. You want em? Clinton Twp.


----------



## huntingmaniac45 (Nov 22, 2005)

IMG]http://i495.photobucket.com/albums/rr320/huntingmaniac/PICT0034.jpg[/IMG]
Hi guys, just wanted to post a pic of what I do with these arrows. Thanks Fishnpbr for the arrows, was nice to meet you the other day, also to anyone who may have contacted me. Again I am looking for your unused aluminum arrows, I need the heavier style ones like the xx75 or xx78's, around 2413, 2312 something like that, if the are to small of diam. or wall thickness they wont work, because the backbone is just not there. Thanks agin to everyone.
Jim


----------



## huntingmaniac45 (Nov 22, 2005)

Sorry the pic didnt come out!! Will keep trying, not the greatest on the puter!!:rant:


----------



## huntingmaniac45 (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## huntingmaniac45 (Nov 22, 2005)

Bout damn time!!!!:lol:


----------



## huntingmaniac45 (Nov 22, 2005)

Thanks for the arrows Vic! Was nice to meet you today!


----------

